# Rancilio Silvia - Leaking Pump (or pump pipe)



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all,

So it would seem my woes with electrics have been caused by the pump leaking, of this I am now fairly sure. There is a great deal of scale around the joint (where the plastic tube from the pump meets the corner piece) and back onto the plastic tube from the pump.

Whats the standard MO here? (I'm presuming more than one of you has suffered from this)

I'm guessing this may mean a new pump (and/or replacement with the Ex5, so no more plastic).

Is this joint push fit? I'm looking at the pump and it looks like its push fit, however I'm looking at a replacement part for the elbow, and it looks to be threaded. Confused.

I'm also guessing a healthy dose of ptfe tape wouldn't go amiss, given the pressures involved here.

Thanks once again for any help...

P.


----------

